# Tranny fluid leak from unknown location



## Ernesto13b (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I have a 1994 Nissan sentra 1.6. and I have recently replaced both of my cv axles along with the axle seals (x2) due to ripped outer cv boots. I am still leaking as much transmission fluid as I was before and I got a closer look, and noticed the gear oil is coming from somewhere else behind the axle seals.

Does anybody else have any idea what else would leak gear oil besides the axle seals?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a gear position switch, they were common areas for leaks. The sealant between the case halves as well as the input shaft seal (behind the bellhousing) can also leak. Overfilling can cause oil to leak from the vent.


----------



## Ernesto13b (Aug 12, 2011)

I looked under the car just now, and I got my flashlight and I could 100% see the oil leak coming from both axle seals, the ones I just replaced. Being that im 100% sure I installed them correctly and spent at least 5-10 minutes on each seal tapping all around to make sure its not cocked, I started researching what else it could be. I found other ppl who had the same problem as me and a few ppl were suggesting it could be bad differential bearings.

They mentioned that if those were bad the way to verify would be to try and move the axle shaft where it meets the transmission and see if theres any play, and both of my axles have play in that area, very noticeable play. Are differntial bearings something easily replaceable, or would I have to rebuild the tranny to fix that problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One would have to seperate the cases to access the differential and replace the bearings. To do it right, one would also need a bridge tool to adjust the play.


----------



## Ernesto13b (Aug 12, 2011)

basically the transmission has to be removed and disassembled to replaced the bearings?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, it does.


----------

